
Not even FBI was able to decrypt files of Daniel Dantas - wglb
http://g1.globo.com/English/noticia/2010/06/not-even-fbi-can-de-crypt-files-daniel-dantas.html
======
dkersten
Dicitonary attacks aren't exactly very high-tech...

